# Impulse Ambulance



## captainawesome (Oct 26, 2010)

I have an interview coming up with Impulse Ambulance in North Hollywood (really excited!) and I was wondering whether anyone knew how the shifts for full-time and part-time work there? I tried looking on their website, but there isn't too much information...


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 28, 2010)

Let me know how it goes, There is tons of other companies out there so definitely shop around, Ultimately they are the same only thing that's diffrent is the uniforms and what contracts the companies have managed to lie itheir ways in to. The people are also very similar. management, ftos, supervisors.


----------



## looker (Oct 28, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> Let me know how it goes, There is tons of other companies out there so definitely shop around, Ultimately they are the same only thing that's diffrent is the uniforms and what contracts the companies have managed to lie itheir ways in to. The people are also very similar. management, ftos, supervisors.



"what contracts the companies have managed to lie itheir ways in to", what do you mean by this?


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 28, 2010)

captainawesome said:


> I have an interview coming up with Impulse Ambulance in North Hollywood (really excited!) and I was wondering whether anyone knew how the shifts for full-time and part-time work there? I tried looking on their website, but there isn't too much information...



I am the Paramedic Coordinator for Impulse Ambulance. What specifically do you want to know about the company?


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm sorry what I meant was your job is only as long as their contracts are around, and sometimes these companies are so poorly managed and  are so greedy they can't fulfill their obligations, simply lying to get contracts but not staffing adequately in order to save a Buck. These companies can't stand the sight of an EMT or paramedic sitting around so they try to get away with minimum staffing, And usually causes them to be late to a lot of their pick ups. As far as Impulse Ambulance I know nothing about, but a lot of LA companies are crappy and pay anyhing.


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry, I meant don't pay anything.  I did not know Impulse had a Paramedic coordinator I have never hear of them having Medics


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 28, 2010)

Impulse is a small LICENSED IFT company in North Hollywood, CA. They Run BLS, ALS, and CCT ITFs and they staff BLS and ALS Event Stand-bys. ALS is 1:1 and works 24 or 48 hour shifts. BLS runs 10 and 12 hour shifts. Units don't post and Management is very friendly. Average call load is 3-5 for BLS 10s and 12s and 4-8 for ALS 24s. Most calls are Con-home to ER which usually leads to more emergent calls as opposed to hospital to hospital transfers. Fun stuff does happen from time to time. All equipment is new and in good shape. The company prides itself on maintaining high standards for personnel and equipment/ units etc. We have Ford van conversions and Dodge Sprinters. We run a 24 and 2-4 BLS 10s and 12s per day. Events are frequent, and usually are staffed with OT. Most are ALS but some BLS movie shoots etc are staffed. We have a pool table and flat screens at the station and management does not get upset if units relax on duty as long as the duties, station maintenance, etc are done. The only reason I don't work in the field anymore there is that I got sick of IFTs. It's a good started company. I'm not going to tell you that you will be 100% satisfied, but IFT companies are usually stepping stones. If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask. And for the other members that like to make comments on LA IFT companies, no worries. I know how the stereotype. And by no means am I just trying to sell a company. I know that most have faults and I am not blind to ours.


----------



## looker (Oct 28, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> Sorry, I meant don't pay anything.  I did not know Impulse had a Paramedic coordinator I have never hear of them having Medics



It seems like they just got it. If i recall correctl, they gotten additional permits from ladot about 6-9 month ago. I seen them working mainly in san fernando valley.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 28, 2010)

looker said:


> It seems like they just got it. If i recall correctl, they gotten additional permits from ladot about 6-9 month ago. I seen them working mainly in san fernando valley.



That is correct. ALS permits on 10/6/2009. CCT in January 2010.


----------



## looker (Oct 28, 2010)

TacoMEDIC said:


> Most calls are Con-home to ER which usually leads to more emergent calls as opposed to hospital to hospital transfers.



I assume you mean when your bls or als gets there they find out that it was much more serious and end up going code 3 to ER?


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 28, 2010)

looker said:


> I assume you mean when your bls or als gets there they find out that it was much more serious and end up going code 3 to ER?



Correct. Sometimes it seems like some SNFs use IFT companies as a replacement for 911. I don't agree with it, but It does allow IFT EMTs and Medics to perform in emergency situations.


----------



## looker (Oct 28, 2010)

TacoMEDIC said:


> Correct. Sometimes it seems like some SNFs use IFT companies as a replacement for 911. I don't agree with it, but It does allow IFT EMTs and Medics to perform in emergency situations.



In OC it's legal for them to do it as long as you're contracted with the facility. Unfortunately/fortunately it's not in LA but don't tell that to SNF. It's one thing to have ALS on scene and have an emergency,it's totally different when it's 
just bls(scary actually).


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 28, 2010)

looker said:


> In OC it's legal for them to do it as long as you're contracted with the facility. Unfortunately/fortunately it's not in LA but don't tell that to SNF. It's one thing to have ALS on scene and have an emergency,it's totally different when it's
> just bls(scary actually).



I agree completely. I have talked to LACo DHS. With some input from them, we teach our EMTs to triage and rapidly transport to the closest ER if they are closer to an ER than the closest available ALS resource is to their location. It can be a very scary situation though, depending on the company/personnel.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2010)

looker said:


> In OC it's legal for them to do it as long as you're contracted with the facility. Unfortunately/fortunately it's not in LA but don't tell that to SNF. It's one thing to have ALS on scene and have an emergency,it's totally different when it's
> just bls(scary actually).



I completely agree that there needs to be more control over what calls non-emergent companies are allowed to take. The problem in OC is compounded by the fact that there are no private company paramedics, so if a SNF calls, it will always be EMTs responding. Similarly, my understanding about LA is that LA and OC have a similar procedure for EMTs who find their patient is suffering an emergent condition, which is transport if transport ETA is less than paramedic response times.


----------



## looker (Oct 28, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I completely agree that there needs to be more control over what calls non-emergent companies are allowed to take. The problem in OC is compounded by the fact that there are no private company paramedics, so if a SNF calls, it will always be EMTs responding. Similarly, my understanding about LA is that LA and OC have a similar procedure for EMTs who find their patient is suffering an emergent condition, which is transport if transport ETA is less than paramedic response times.



There are private company that have medics in OC, not sure why say there are not. When i was opening my company i was told that if you have contract with snf in OC and they request als for emergency that you're permitted to respond. I currently do not have ALS so haven't double check on that. With that being said, i agree that in both OC and LA there should be more control over how a call is placed. It's very idiotic to call for bls when a person is having SOB.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2010)

Just curious, besides Mercy Air, which company in Orange County runs paramedics in Orange County?

List of "EMT-P Service Providers" from OC LEMSA:
http://ochealthinfo.com/docs/medical/ems/P&P/210.00.pdf


----------



## looker (Oct 28, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Just curious, besides Mercy Air, which company in Orange County runs paramedics in Orange County?
> 
> List of "EMT-P Service Providers" from OC LEMSA:
> http://ochealthinfo.com/docs/medical/ems/P&P/210.00.pdf



From my understanding prn ambulance run medics in OC.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's also the proposed IFT ALS system that was proposed, and then shelved, a few years ago. Based on the climate when I was working in OC from 2005-2007, I highly doubt that they've introduced private company paramedics into OC, but there has been significant positive changes since I left.

http://ochealthinfo.com/docs/medical/ems/interfacility ALS transport units.pdf


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anybody know about private ambulance code 3 response to con homes, Usually they allow our dispatchers to make the decision on priority of response. Does anybody know of the link to LA county dhs website were that is addressed or is that the state that governs that, Because it seems some companies respond code 3 to make the facilities happy, and basically they back door the jurisdictional agency and ambulance that has the 911 contract in the area. Prolonging care to patients that could be receiving medical intervention in a more rapid response from closer units that do 911.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 29, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> Does anybody know about private ambulance code 3 response to con homes, Usually they allow our dispatchers to make the decision on priority of response. Does anybody know of the link to LA county dhs website were that is addressed or is that the state that governs that, Because it seems some companies respond code 3 to make the facilities happy, and basically they back door the jurisdictional agency and ambulance that has the 911 contract in the area. Prolonging care to patients that could be receiving medical intervention in a more rapid response from closer units that do 911.



Non-Emergency transport (IFT) companies may only respond Code 3 for a transport with a written and signed Doctors order. Which, in all realism, is never.


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, were can I find policies or guidelines on the subject for Los Angeles or Ca.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 29, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> Thanks, were can I find policies or guidelines on the subject for Los Angeles or Ca.



I have not seen it written anywhere in the Prehospital Care Policy Manual. That info is coming directly from a trusted LADHS employee who had to go through the ranks to get me an answer. I am not going to post his name here, but if you pm me, I will give you the info.


----------



## looker (Oct 29, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> Thanks, were can I find policies or guidelines on the subject for Los Angeles or Ca.



Here is la county website. http://ems.lacounty.gov/Policies/PolicyIndex.htm

Unfortunately it's hard to search it.


----------



## iftmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for info


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Nov 2, 2010)

captainawesome said:


> I have an interview coming up with Impulse Ambulance in North Hollywood (really excited!) and I was wondering whether anyone knew how the shifts for full-time and part-time work there? I tried looking on their website, but there isn't too much information...



Was your interview today?


----------



## djarmpit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have my interview Monday! Is there a written exam?


----------



## Fiveten (Nov 18, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> I have my interview Monday! Is there a written exam?



there is no written exam for their interview. 

Does anyone know the location of Impulse's satellite station in Orange County?


----------

